# (sich) entscheiden



## sevillista

Tengo algunas dudas con este verbo, porque parece que en ocasiones es reflexivo y en otras no. ¿Me podéis confirmar si estas frases son correctas, por favor?

- Ich muss über meinen Urlaub entscheiden (tengo que decidir sobre mis vacaciones)
- Ich habe mich für die Kanarischen Inseln entschieden (me he decidido por ir a las islas Canarias)
- Ich habe mich entschieden, auf die (nach den?) Kanarischen Inseln zu fahren (he decidido ir a las islas Canarias)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## lady jekyll

sevillista said:


> Tengo algunas dudas con este verbo, porque parece que en ocasiones es reflexivo y en otras no. ¿Me podéis confirmar si estas frases son correctas, por favor?
> 
> - Ich muss über meinen Urlaub entscheiden (tengo que decidir sobre mis vacaciones)
> - Ich habe mich für die Kanarischen Inseln entschieden (me he decidido por ir a las islas Canarias)
> - Ich habe mich entschieden, auf die (nach den?) Kanarischen Inseln zu fahren (he decidido ir a las islas Canarias)
> 
> Vielen Dank.



Para la última opción, te propongo la siguiente frase:

Ich habe mich dafür entschieden, auf die Kanarischen Inseln zu fliegen (porque no se puede ir a las islas en coche).

Saludos.


----------



## sevillista

lady jekyll said:


> Ich habe mich dafür entschieden, auf die Kanarischen Inseln zu fliegen


 
Curioso ese "dafür", ¿la frase no es correcta sin él? ¿No se puede decir "ich habe mich entschieden, auf die Kanarischen Inseln zu fliegen?

Recuerdo que cuando empecé con los intercambios en alemán, una vez escribí una frase parecida y no lo llevaba. Era algo así como:

Mir war so langweiling, dass ich mich entschieden habe, Deutsch zu lernen

¿Piensas que está bien esa frase? Lo acabo de mirar y no me la corrigieron como fallo.

Gracias.


----------



## lady jekyll

sevillista said:


> Curioso ese "dafür", ¿la frase no es correcta sin él? ¿No se puede decir "ich habe mich entschieden, auf die Kanarischen Inseln zu fliegen?
> 
> Recuerdo que cuando empecé con los intercambios en alemán, una vez escribí una frase parecida y no lo llevaba. Era algo así como:
> 
> Mir war so langweiling, dass ich mich entschieden habe, Deutsch zu lernen
> 
> ¿Piensas que está bien esa frase? Lo acabo de mirar y no me la corrigieron como fallo.
> 
> Gracias.



Pues ahora me haces dudar. Supongo que si no pones "dafür", la frase es correcta igualmente (a mí me da la sensación de que falta algo). Yo diría  "Ich habe mich entschieden" a secas para decir: "Ya me he decidido". Pero si añades una subordinada, para mí que hay que conectarla con "dafür".  Pero no me hagas caso, porque no soy Muttersprachler. Será mejor que esperes a que te lo confirme alguien que lo sea.

Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

sevillista said:


> ...Mir war so langweiling, dass ich mich entschieden habe, Deutsch zu lernen.


Por lo menos en el idioma hablado y coloquial, esta frase es posible y no suena (muy) "incorrecta".

Sin embargo, dado que el verbo en cuestión es "_sich *für *etwas entscheiden_", en el idioma escrito y ante cualquier duda optaría siempre por usar _dafür..., dass.._ en casos así.
De todas formas, es sin duda alguna mejor en términos estilísticos.
E igual que a lady kell, también a mí me da la impresión de que falta algo sin _dafür_.

_Ich habe mich *für *dieses Studium entschieden, weil..._ (ésta estaría mal sí o sí sin _für_)

_Ich habe mich *dafür *entschieden, an der XY-Universität zu studieren, weil..._


----------



## sevillista

O sea, resumiendo, Sigianga, podemos hablar de dos verbos:

sich für etwas entscheiden (decidirse por algo)
über etwas entscheiden  (decidir sobre algo)

Uno reflexivo y el otro no, ¿es así? Si te fijas parece que coinciden con la versión española.

Repasaré las estructuras con dafür porque no las tengo claras. Yo las uso cuando se refiere a algo antes mencionado, pero si lo voy a comentar después (por ejemplo  "ich habe mich dafür entschieden, an der XY-Universität zu studieren") no sé bien por qué se usan.

Gracias a las dos.


----------



## Sidjanga

sich für etwas entscheiden (decidirse por algo) _Ich entscheide mich für dieses Studium_ (und gegen ein anderes).
über etwas entscheiden  (decidir sobre algo) _ Das Parlament entscheidet über den Einsatz von Truppen in Afghanistan._

No obstante, _entscheiden _tiene más significados, y también puede ser simplemente transitivo:

*etwas entscheiden*_
Das Gericht wird den Fall morgen entscheiden. _(= pronunciar la sentencia)

También:

*etwas entscheidet sich*
_Das wird sich morgen in der Versammlung mit dem Chef entscheiden._ (das = p.ej. cómo se piensa proceder respecto a algún problema).
*
etwas für sich entscheiden*
_Nach drei Runden konnte Peter das Spiel für sich entscheiden._ (= er hat gewonnen).


----------

